# Flocking Decoys



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it worth it? 

If so would you do all species? Whole body? 

Share your thoughts and experiences!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They sure look pretty flocked. I know it is not necessary though. It's all personal preference, and if you like it and want to do it, do it. A lot of ducks have been killed over 2 liter coke bottles painted black.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It is a matter of ones own opinion. Honker heads absolutely yes. It really makes them pop. 

Fullbody ducks. I'll never do another one. Cattail fuzz sucks, phrag fuzz sucks, bag rub & extra care sucks and mud sticking to them sucks. Oh and moss sucks.

If your hell bent on fully flocked duck dekes start with a silver glue and goose grey or silver flocking. Then paint your layers of colors & details with a airbrush or jam brush. Paint pens work well for small feather details. On a flat surface like silos stencils work wonders. When your applying your flocking give the decoy a top coat of clear flat or matt top coat of rattle can clear coat. This really helps with adhesion to the decoy. Tap off excess flocking and spray it with clear coat. This is the best tip ever! Your garage floor will thank you. Here's a few examples. 

Oh flocking bugars suck, where a mask!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I do it on decoys I make sometimes for the black parts. Like Jerry said. It just makes them pop so much more. There is no black paint that comes close to that black flocking. 

But I also second that it’s not ideal for ducks because it just clings to mud and weeds and junk. Having said that, I’m in the middle of doing a big batch of canvasbacks and a handful of drake GE’s, eBays is love how they look on the water when they’re done. These blocks have a little bit of everything going on. First they were burlapped. Then restle coated with glue and ground walnut shells. Then two coats of primer, then two coats of flocking on all the black parts. (The second coat doesn’t really change the look much, but makes for a pretty tough finish.) And then acrylics for the rest of the colors. They e taken forever doing that many steps, but they’ll be sweet when they’re done, and should last forever.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never hunted over flocked decoys. In reality, using flocked dekes, will you have more birds coming to your spread? The reason I ask is..... I was tying some flies years ago and my Dad asked me why I was adding a red quill tail. I said it looked good. He told me it didn't matter if the fly had a tail (red) or not. He said "adding a red tail will catch more fisherman than fish any day" That's why I'm asking. I know they look awesome, but are they really worth the cost/time?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Necessary, no. But I do feel the black is helpful. It’s way more visible to me on the water, so I’d imagine it’s more visible to birds. And if there’s any chance it brings more birds, or closer birds, then it’s worth it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I have never hunted over flocked decoys. In reality, using flocked dekes, will you have more birds coming to your spread? The reason I ask is..... I was tying some flies years ago and my Dad asked me why I was adding a red quill tail. I said it looked good. He told me it didn't matter if the fly had a tail (red) or not. He said "adding a red tail will catch more fisherman than fish any day" That's why I'm asking. I know they look awesome, but are they really worth the cost/time?


Other than flocked goose heads it sucks lol. Didn't you read my above post?

Although flocking eliminates that morning dew shine you can get on certain days. And glare from the sun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I searched the web for flocking. It seems to be a reasonable priced product ($3.99 oz.) depending on color. One of the sites says 4 oz. of green will cover 36 standard dekes. 


It looks to be very time consuming and could be a mess if not controlled properly. One of the sites mentioned to do 2 coats, and a cover coat of paint in the same shade for the sealant. 


It seems interesting to me, but I don't know if I'm willing to devote the time to flocking a dozen decoys just to see if it works better. Maybe later if I ever find the extra time and all the items on the Miss's list is scratched off.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Taxi if you are thinking of doing some mallard heads. i
I found i liked a black paint as the base coat better than green. Black paint/adhesive gives you a deeper color of green. With a little dry brush of black paint to shade the crown it helps make the head pop.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like that. Looks great! Maybe I can sneak into the shop and hide for a couple hours and get a couple done.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

I think I got my wife convinced that it would be a fun craft project to do together. 

If anyone has best practices PM me. I will share once I have done some


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I got my wife convinced that it would be a fun craft project to do together. 


My sweet lady asked me for help making homemade Christmas gifts one year. I did, and then it came to be that I was the one making the gifts the next couple years. 


I began waterfowl hunting again for a reason...&#8230;...Now you all know why.:mrgreen:


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

First coat is on


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Those are looking good!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

prumpf said:


> First coat is on


Those heads look good, but the dekes themselves look somewhat faded and sun bleached. Cleaning and clear coating with a matte clear spray paint will bring back some of their original color. Have you tried that?

I've been doing this to all my decoys this off season and have been amazed at the difference it makes. Pretty darn cheap fix too!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Sounds like a good and easy fix.its mostly mud they are all 1 season old.

Thanks for the tip



MWScott72 said:


> prumpf said:
> 
> 
> > First coat is on
> ...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Here's before and after for comparison. Just make sure that you go light on the spray paint. If you glob it on, it could cause the dekes to shine...even with the matte/flat clear paint.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Love that, looks great! Man I am getting excited for doc season, frozen water can't come fast enough in my book.



MWScott72 said:


> Here's before and after for comparison. Just make sure that you go light on the spray paint. If you glob it on, it could cause the dekes to shine...even with the matte/flat clear paint.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Enough with the pics.... I know.

Finished 5, time to do a few dozen.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Those turned out really well. October isn't coming fast enough.


----------

